# Conor's successor is ready!



## Tez3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Video Cocky kid 9 says he is the next Conor McGregor and asks UFC chief for an advance in pay - Independent.ie


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2015)

you have to lover the kid for his inventiveness and maybe just his skill level at his age.  Did he get to see the fight?


----------

